# Nuns on Tour...



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

Two nuns, Sister Carol and Sister Helen, are traveling through Europe in their motorhome. They get to Transylvania and are stopped at a traffic light. Suddenly, a diminutive vampire jumps onto the front and hisses at them through the windscreen.

"Quick, quick!!" shouts Sister Carol. "What shall I do?" "Turn the windscreen wipers on; that will get rid of the abomination," says Sister Helen.

Sister Carol switches them on, which knocks the vampire about, but he clings on and hisses again at the nuns. "What shall I do now?" she shouts. "Switch on the windscreen washer. I filled it up with Holy Water in the Vatican," says Sister Helen.

The vampire steams as the water burns his skin, but he clings on and hisses again. "Now what?" shouts Sister Carol. "Show him your Cross," says Sister Helen.

Sister Carol opens the window and shouts: "GET OFF MY F***ING WINDSCREEN!!"


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

*2 nuns*

2 nuns were walking down Water Street in Rhyl.
All of a sudden a man jumps out in froint of them and throws both of them to the ground and has his way with them.
After he's finished the nuns get up and straighten their clothes.
the young novice looks at the senior nun and says 
" How are we going to tell Mother Superior that we've been raped twice"
"Twice? " says the senior Nun
"Well we're coming back this way aren't we?"


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

*2 nuns*

2 nuns sat on a bench in a park when a streaker ran past.
one had a stroke but the older one couldn't move fast enough


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

very funny


Motorhomer


----------

